# Namensfindung fuer Source-Distro



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2006)

So, wie ich ja vor kurzem schon in dieser Umfrage angesprochen habe bin ich ja dabei Linux from Scratch mit ein paar Scripts zu automatisieren. Das ganze soll dann auf eine LiveCD, aehnlich der LFS-LiveCD, gebacken werden und dann quasi meine eigene lustige kleine Distribution sein.
Da die Scripts nun im Grunde genommen fertig sind und ich jetzt in die Phase uebergehe wo nur noch getestet und nicht mehr gescriptet (oder halt eben nur noch wenn es mal notwendig ist) wird ist jetzt so langsam auch die Zeit gekommen dem Kind einen Namen zu geben.
Dies ist dann auch der Grund dieses Threads, ich wollte mal hoeren (oder eher lesen) was Euch so dazu einfaellt. Sozusagen eine Art kollektives Brainstorming.
Am Ende koennte dabei dann noch eine Abstimmung dabei rumkommen, schauen wir erstmal was zusammenkommt.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

AsiaOS 1.0? ^^

Hmm, Dein Projekt soll ja die ganze Geschichte vereinfachen.....
Wie währe es denn z.b. mit "Easy Scratch Linux" (Kurzform: "ES Linux")?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Hui, da bin ich ja jetzt ueberrascht. 
ES Linux waere natuerlich eine Moeglichkeit.
Ich arbeite ja quasi mit einem Kollegen an der Sache, er will das ganze ja quasi hauptsaechlich fuer den deutschen Markt fit machen. Ich will das ganze international halten.
Bei beiden Ansaetzen waere wohl AsiaOS nicht der passende Name.
Meine Idee soweit waere LSD: Linux Source Distribution. Die Live-CD zur Installation koennte im Grunde auch LSD heissen, jedoch wuerde die Abkuerzung dort entweder fuer Linux Source Disc oder Linux Script Disc stehen.
Da die Scripts ja soweit fertig sind und mittlerweile eigentlich keine Probleme mehr machen sollten arbeite ich halt jetzt an der Live-CD. Da hab ich zwar noch ein paar Problemchen aber bisher sieht's im Grunde garnicht schlecht aus. Die CD hat ca. 400MB, also mehr oder weniger den gleichen Umfang die die Live-CD von LFS.
Aber das nur mal so am Rande.

Die Entscheidung des Namens wird am Ende wahrscheinlich eh allein meine Sache sein, bisher hab ich ja auch die ganze Arbeit gemacht. Er hat es ja biser noch nichtmal hingekriegt ein Layout fuer die Website zu stricken.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

bei dem Titel musste ich spontan an „Use the source!“ (in Anlehnung an Star Wars: „Use the force, Luke!“) denken – vielleicht kann man das ja irgendwie verwurschteln 

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

So ganz als Namen fuer eine Distro kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, jedoch koennte man das irgendwie quasi als eine Art Slogan nutzen oder sowas.


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juni 2006)

Wie wär's mit "Dennix"? 
Und LSD halte ich - in Anbetracht der gleichnamigen Droge - für einen möglichen Fehlgriff... Kann aber auch sein, dass es gerade deshalb einschlägt wie eine Bombe. 

Ansonsten vielleicht "Linux Director's Cut"? Oder "Scratchy" als Anlehnung an "Itchy and Scratchy".

Gruß, Niko ;-)

P.S.: Aber "Use the source!" als Werbe-Slogan find' ich klasse. Erinnert irgendwie an dieses uralte DOS-Programm namens "Luke Filewalker".


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und LSD halte ich - in Anbetracht der gleichnamigen Droge - für einen möglichen Fehlgriff... Kann aber auch sein, dass es gerade deshalb einschlägt wie eine Bombe.


Ich hatte dabei so in die Richtung ueberlegt, dass dadurch der Suchtfaktor den ein Linux-System durchaus ausueben kann zur Geltung kommt.
Ausserdem stell Dir mal folgendes vor: Die Kiddies brauchen dann nicht mehr in dunklen Gassen rumlungern um an LSD zu kommen, sie koennen es sich ganz einfach runterladen.


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juni 2006)

Ja, schon. Aber damit dein LSD dem Namen gerecht wird, müssten entsprechend psychedelisch wuselnde Farben zur Geltung kommen. Ist denn überhaupt eine graphische Obefläche in deiner Distribution dabei? Sonst wird das eh schwer mit den Kiddies, außer vielleicht mit den typischen Nerds unter den Kleinen... ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Hab da grad mal was geblendert. Psychedelisch genug?


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juni 2006)

Nö, da müsste mehr orange und so ein schwummriges Grün mit rein. Ausserdem müssten die Farben ineinander überfliessen, ähnlich wie bei einer Lavalampe. 

Aber zurück zum Thema:

_Dennix_ (Ja, ich wiederhole mich)
_ScratchMe Linux_ (ok, unglückliche Abkürzung: _SM Linux_)
_Gigahard Lindows_
_ModuleB Linux_
_SvenUwix_ (das musste sein )
Irgendwas was mit der Art zu tun hat, wie ihr gearbeitet habt, also z.B. wegen FastFood-Konsum dann _SummerRoll Linux_ oder du hast immer in der Pause frischen Erdbeeren gemampft -> _Strawberry Linux_ oder aber wo ihr gearbeitet habt, also z.B. _3rdFloor Linux_

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Lindows gab es schonmal, nach viel Gestresse haben die sich dann umbenannt, um halt weiterem Palaver mit dem Redmonder Unterdruecker zu entgehen.
3rd Floor passt nicht ganz, muesste dann 13th Floor sein. 

Naja, theoretisch haengt da ja noch jemand mit drin, werd mal schauen was der noch vorschlaegt (falls da mal was bei rumkommt) und dann diverse Vorschlaege diskutieren.

Auf jeden Fall mal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten fuer den Einsatz Eures Hirnschmalzes.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2006)

AsiaOS war auch eher ironisch gemeint. 

LSD kannst Du Dir gleich wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen.
Es gibt schon "*L*inux and *S*quid on a *D*iskette" (Kurzform: LSD).

Klar, die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir/Euch..... aber schliesslich hast Du den Thread ja eröffnet um Vorschläge zu hören.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Genau dafuer hab ich den Thread eroeffnet. Und jeder Vorschlag ist willkommen.
Und danke fuer den Hinweis, dass es LSD bereits gibt. Kann ich das ja gleich wieder vergessen.


----------



## Azi (12. Juni 2006)

Wie wäre es mit:

*reptiler Linux*
_ErdbeeriX_
_Lennis_
*WronkaLinux*
*ewuLinux* (erinnert mich an das Pokemon Evoli^^)
*EvoliLinux* (klingt aber nicht schlecht!)
_nevsLinux_
*Linux of Linux (LoL^^)*
Fett markierte sind ernst, Kursive sind zur Unterhaltung gedacht.
Mir persönlich gefällt reptiler Linux am Besten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte mir auf jeden Fall irgendwie vorgestellt, dass eigentlich aus dem Namen schon klar werden sollte, dass das ganze aus dem Source installiert wird und dementsprechend das ganze auch etwas laenger als 15 Minuten dauert und eben auch nicht gleich wirklich alles dabei ist.
Aber einige der Namen koennte ich mir auch durchaus fuer die in Ueberlegung befindliche Binary-Distribution vorstellen welche auf dem ganzen Kram basieren soll.


----------

